# Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen



## Doc (22. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ein Problem habe ich aktuell bzw. immer mal wieder.

Meine Pumpe bzw. der Pumpenkorb veralgt recht zügig ... dadurch zieht die Pumpe natürlich weniger Grobschmutz ... ne Idee, wie man das verhindern könnte? 

Danke und Euch nen feinen Nachmittag!


----------



## Nori (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

He Markus, ich hab heuer auch mehr Algen im Teich - das hat zur Folge, dass mein Wäschenetz über der Pumpe heuer schon 2 mal gereinigt werden musste (seit Anfang April) - das geht allerdings in 5-10 Minuten.
Die Pumpe selbst ist sehr sauber, es bildet sich halt eine Schicht auf dem Wäschenetz.
Sobald ich merke, dass der Teichrücklauf weniger wird, weiss ich, dass man mal wieder nachschauen sollte.
Die Reinigung selbst geht schnell - Reissverschluss auf, Netz umstülpen und etwas im klaren Wasser durchwaschen - dann noch die Pumpe kurz durchgesprüht und schon gehts wieder mit voller Förderleistung.
Ich hab das Netz ja wegen den Molchen - mir ist heuer noch keiner im Filter gelandet.
Trotz alle dem hat die Pumpe noch schön Dreck bzw. Algenklumpen gefördert - der CS ist momentan täglich gut eingesaut (ca. 2 Handvoll Algenmulm)

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Hi,

mich hat dieses Probem voriges Jahr sehr beschäftigt und geärgert.
Deshalb habe ich mir für dieses Jahr eine neue Pumpe gekauft,wo man den Pumpenkorb einfach "aufclipsen" kann.
Bei meiner alten Pumpe,mußte man noch 4 Schrauben lösen,dass war extrem nervig.

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Wäschenetz (zwecks Molchschutz) über der Pumpe.
Leider wird dadurch auch weniger Grobschmutz durch die Pumpe gefördet.Das Netz setzt sich ziemlich schnell zu,ich reinige es bisher 1x Woche.
Allerdings lasse ich es beim säubern an der Pumpe,und spritze es mit dem Schlauch einfach ab.

Ich will demnächst den Vorfilter für Pumpen von NG mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Nori (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

He Mike,
gute Idee - hab mir das Teil gerade mal angesehn und auch gleich bestellt (das mit dem 1,5"-Schlauchanschluß, 10 cm Durchmesser und 50 cm Länge, Ausführung fein) - eigentlich kann ich wie gesagt über das Wäschennetz nichts Negatives sagen, aber ich denke dieser Vorfilter ist noch effektiver beim Kleingetierschutz und ist auch noch besser zu reinigen . Nebeneffekt: Die Ansaugfläche vergrößert sich auch gegenüber dem Pumpenkorb, so dass ein gänzliches Zusetzen eigentlich auszuschließen ist.
Ich werde berichten sobald das Teil mal läuft.... (wird in gut 3 Wochen sein - früher komm ich nicht an den Teich)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Moin,

den Vorfilter von NG hab ich schon länger an einer "ausgepackten" Oase-Pumpe im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Nori (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Ich brauch meine Laguna gar nicht auspacken - ich hab schon vor längerer Zeit mal ne Öffnung in den Korb gefräst (hab ich mit einem Deckelchen wieder verschlossen momentan), da ich einen Skimmer getestet hab - jetzt kann ich da mit dem Anschluss schön rausgehen (die Lagunas haben ja so nen Schnellverschluss an der Pumpe - da gibts leider kein Gewinde) - ich werde nur noch eine Halterung an den Filter bauen (gibts ja zum ranklippsen für Rohre oder Dachrinnen) - meine Pumpe ist auf einem umgedrehten Blumenkastenuntersetzer montiert, der viel flacher ist - da wird auch noch einiges vom Bodensatz mit angesaugt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Hi,

ja - der Kasten, auf dem meine Pumpe montiert ist, hat ein bisschen Höhe - hat den Vorteil, dass im Falle eines Falles immer noch genug Wasser im Teich ist, damit meine Fische nicht trocken laufen.


----------



## mcreal (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Nabend zusammen,



Nori schrieb:


> (die Lagunas haben ja so nen Schnellverschluss an der Pumpe - da gibts leider kein Gewinde) - ich werde nur noch eine Halterung an den Filter bauen (gibts ja zum ranklippsen für Rohre oder Dachrinnen) - meine Pumpe ist auf einem umgedrehten Blumenkastenuntersetzer montiert, der viel flacher ist - da wird auch noch einiges vom Bodensatz mit angesaugt.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Hm,das heißt also,dieser Filter passt nicht an "allen" Pumpen 
Ich dachte bisher,dieses Gewinde(worauf der Vorfilter angeschraubt wird) haben die gängigen Pumpen alle.
Ich nutze derzeit eine Osaga,ebenfalls mit einem abclipsbaren Korb.
Muss morgen direkt erstmal schauen,ob diese solch ein Gewinde hat.

@Christine
Das ist wohl auch der 50cm lange Vorfilter richtig?
Kannst Du vieleicht mal was zu der Lochgöße(Durchmesser) sagen?
Ich finde darüber keine Infos,wie groß die Löcher an diesem Vorfilter sind.
Ist die 50er Version ausreichend,oder würdest Du eher die 100er Version empfehlen?


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Hallo,

so einen Korb kann man auch selber bauen, er veralgt zwar ned so schnell, aber er veralgt auch ==> [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/203/]mehr[/URL]





drum bin ich auf Luftmammut umgestiegen - keine beweglichen Teile - keine zerhäckselten Viecher mehr - und braucht weniger Strom


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Hab ich mir auch gedacht - ich bin allerdings von richtigen PVC-Fittingen ausgegangen.
Wenn ich da die Einzelteile zusammenrechne bin ich locker bei 15-20 € - da sollen die doch ein paar Taler fürs zusammenkleben und montieren bekommen.
Ansonsten: dein Teil mit den Baumarktanschlüssen funktioniert bestimmt auch.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

@ Mike:
Die meisten Pumpen haben an beiden Anschlüssen ein Gewinde.
Ich hab die Version mit dem Schlauchanschluss bestellt - die kannst bei allen Pumpen verwenden - man muss halt lediglich ein ganz kurzes Schlauchstück am Anschluß befestigen - alternativ kannst den Ansaugfilter mittels eines längeren Schlauches auch abseits der Pumpe verwenden.
Ansonsten musst du halt ausmessen welches Gewinde an deiner Pumpe vorhanden ist.
Die feinen Filter haben allesamt die gleichen Löcher von 2x3 mm.
Ich denke die 50 cm sind praktischer in der Anwendung 1m ist schon recht sperrig.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Hallo Mike,

das ist dieser hier: Lochgröße: 2 x 3 mm

Bei meiner Teich"größe" reicht der mit 50 cm völlig. Natürlich bleibt er auch nicht blitzeblank, aber er hat sich noch nie zugesetzt und ich konnte bisher auch keinen Verlust bei der Pumpenleistung feststellen. Der ist jetzt seit meinem Teichbau 2009 ohne Unterbrechung und großartige Reinigung in Aktion. Ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## koifischfan (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

@doc
Was hast du für eine Pumpe und was hat sie für Löcher? Bild?


----------



## mcreal (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

@Nori & Christine

Danke für die Info.
Hatte den Vorfilter nur im (Papier)Katalog gesehen,da stand nix zur Lochgröße.


----------



## Doc (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*



koifischfan schrieb:


> @doc
> Was hast du für eine Pumpe und was hat sie für Löcher? Bild?



http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Eco-Teichpumpe

Z8500 ... Müsste eigentlich auch mit diesem Vorfilter klappen? ... Kann man damit die Pumpe auch außerhalb betreiben?


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

@ Markus:
So ne Pumpe hat keine große Ansaugleistung - sie ist eben nicht selbstansaugend - d.H. Pumpe an Land (liegt also höher als der Ansaugkorb) und Rüssel in den Teich funzt nicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## koifischfan (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Ich habe genau die gleiche als 4500 in einer Regentonnenpumpenkammer und noch nie Probleme gehabt. Durch die 8mm Löcher paßt jede Menge durch. Ich würde sogar sagen, daß die Löcher sich durch den stärkeren Sog langsamer zusetzen sollten.  Einmal die Woche gehe ich mit einer Spülbürste über das Gehäuse.


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

@ Koifischfan:
Dann benötigst du auch keinen separaten Korb - in der Pumpenkammer sollten keine __ Molche etc. sein.
Bei dieser Anwendung geht es darum bei Verwendung der Pumpe im Teich (!) einmal keine Kleinlebewesen mit anzusaugen (was bei 8 mm Löchern leider immer der Fall ist) und gleichzeitig eine möglichst lange Standzeit zu haben.
Als ich meine Pumpe einfach in den Teich geschmissen hab lief die auch die ganze Saison ohne jegliche Pflege - es sollen halt keine Molche etc. mitgepumpt werden!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Nori (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Lieferung ist gestern gekommen - macht nen soliden Eindruck:
Übrigens: Der Übergang vom Siebrohr erfolgt über Gewindeadapationen Die Variante für den Schlauchanschluss beinhaltet auch ein Gewindezwischenstück, so dass eine direkte Verschraubung mit der Pumpe (wo das möglich ist) auch funktioniert (muss mal mesen, dürfte das 1,5" Innengewinde sein..
Ich denke die Schraubvariante ist im Shop ca. 8€ teurer angegeben - ist also nicht nötig diese zu bestellen - ist bei der normalen Schlauchvariante auch möglich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*



Nori schrieb:


> Lieferung ist gestern gekommen - macht nen soliden Eindruck:



Da bin ich mal auf deinen ersten Erfahrungsbericht gespannt.
Übrigens kann ich momentan keine __ Molche mehr im Teich entdecken.
Kann es sein,das diese jetzt bereits schon aus dem Teich ausgewandert sind?
Oder haben Sie die Flucht ergriffen,weil sie sich von den Fischis auf Dauer gestört gefühlt haben


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Hallo,

die Eltern-__ Molche sollten abgewandert sein.


----------



## mcreal (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Eltern-__ Molche sollten abgewandert sein.



Hm,heißt also die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist groß,das ich zumindest noch irgendwo "Mini Molche" drin habe und das Wäschenetz besser noch über der Pumpe lasse


----------



## Nori (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Ich geb Bescheid - allerdings komm ich erst wieder am 15.6. zum Teich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Hab das NG-Teil seit letzten Freitag montiert - scheint gut zu funktionieren - es hat sich zwar auch wieder ne Schicht aus abgestorbenen Algen um den Korb abgelegt, aber es wird gut Algenmulm befördert - der Wasserfluss hat seit dem Einsetzen nicht abgenommen, bin gespannt ob man die nächsten Wochen was bemerkt - ansonsten wird der Korb mal bei meinem nächsten "Teichbesuch" in 4-6 Wochen mal inspiziert und gereinigt.
Ich hab momentan noch einige __ Molche im Teich und auch Kaulquappen sind zu sehen - bis dato wurde noch keines dieser Tierchen angesaugt!

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Danke für das Feedback Nori.
Das dieses Teil sich letztendlich auch mit Algenmulm zusetzt,war mir bewußt.
Allerdings läßt es sich sicherlich besser und einfacher sauber machen,wie mein Wäschenetz.
Werde mir dieses Teil wohl auch bestellen.Allerdings kann ich die letzten Wochen keine __ Molche mehr bei mir im Teich entdecken.


----------



## Nori (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Hallo Mike,
der große Vorteil ist die Form - ich denke es wird sich nie so stark zusetzen können, dass gar nichts mehr geht - die Unterseite der Röhre bleibt größtenteils frei.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Nori (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

So der NG-Ansaugfilter ist seit knapp 4 Wochen in Betrieb - am Flow hat sich nichts geändert - es wurde auch unverändert viel Schmodder zum CS befördert - .Kleinlebewesen wurden keine mehr "transportiert" - gereinigt wurde am NG auch nichts - ich denke das Teil ist eine Empfehlung wert!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Doc (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

Danke für das Feedback!  :smoki Wird bestellt!


----------



## Mercedesfreund (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pumpe vorm "Veralgen" schützen*

..als meine Pumpe noch im Teich lag hatte ich einen gelochten Papierkorb drüber gestellt, da ging das reinigen ruck-zuck.. gabs mal bei Feinkost-Albrecht für kleines Geld..


----------

